# Strange Pleco growth/marking/wounds??



## SkyhawkMJS (May 3, 2012)

First time poster....

I've got a large common Pleco (over 12" long) in a 125 gallon tank. The tank is cycled and all that other good stuff. I've had him in there for a few years and bought him about 8 inches long. He's in a mixed tank with a bunch of small fish (clown loaches, bala shark, red tail sharks, turqouis rainbows, black ruby barbs). 

Anyways, the other day we noticed that he had matching wound/growth markings in the same spot on both sides right behind the gills. They look too similar on each side as far as size, color, location... to be a wound. Is this some type of mating thing they do? Is this common? Should I be worried? HELP! Pictures included....





Also, unrelated... Is there any way to search the forums with a search bar? I can't seem to find it?


----------



## ffemt89 (Mar 22, 2012)

While I can't help you with the pleco the search menu is on the right hand side above the posts count and when in a thread it is in between "thread tool" and "rate thread"


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It looks to me like he got caught on something that wasn't quite big enough for his head. They like to hide and will try and get into to small of places. Look at your deco, there has to be one that he is trying to get his head into and not making it.


----------



## SkyhawkMJS (May 3, 2012)

susankat said:


> It looks to me like he got caught on something that wasn't quite big enough for his head. They like to hide and will try and get into to small of places. Look at your deco, there has to be one that he is trying to get his head into and not making it.


I wish it were that easy. When we first found this, there was nothing in the tank but the gravel at the bottom, a few rocks, and a few fake plants. There is nothing round, square, or anything like that for it to get its head into.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

But you do have some rocks and he may well have tried to get under them. It really doesn't look like a disease and I don't think other fish can be that precise on hitting him in the same spot everytme.

Keep his water extra clean and should heal up in time.


----------

